# Meetings > Workshops >  Παρουσίαση OLSR

## acoul

Μόλις κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο με τον Βασίλη, acinonyx, τον ρωτούσα κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το OLSR και τα confed και στο τέλος της συζήτησης πρότεινα να έχουμε μια γενική παρουσίαση για τις δυνατότητες του OLSR, με ποιο τρόπο υλοποιείται και σε ποιες περιοχές έχει ήδη μπει. Μετά την παρουσίαση μπορεί να ακολουθήσει μια γρήγορη συζήτηση για το πως θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη λειτουργία του δικτύου, σε ποιες περιοχές θα μπορούσε να μπει και τι πρέπει να προσέχουμε σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

Ο Βασίλης το βρήκε σαν μια πολύ καλή και χρήσιμη ιδέα, θα κάνει μια κουβέντα στην περιοχή από όπου ξεκίνησε το “κακό”, έχω και εγώ κάποιους υποψήφιους που με χαρά θα παρακολουθήσουν την παρουσίαση, οπότε αναμένουμε μετά από αυτή τη δημοσίευση να καταλήξουμε στο πότε θα γίνει. Υποθέτω ότι ο χώρος στην λέσχη μπορεί να καλύψει ικανοποιητικά την όλη παρουσίαση και καλό θα ήταν να την καταγράψουμε και σε video ώστε να προστεθεί στο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης μας.

αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν τρία (3) OLSR/confed με κόμβους που αποτελούν περίπου το 10% του συνολικού αριθμού κόμβων κορμού του δικτύου και που δρομολογούν το 70+% της κίνησης. Μπορεί το OLSR/confed να ακούγεται sexy αλλά αν δεν υλοποιηθεί με προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να είναι πολύ χειρότερο από μια απλή κλασική BGP υλοποίηση.

----------


## JollyRoger

νομίζω τα confeds είναι 4... 
(οχι οτι αλλάζει κάτι ως προς το point σου  :: )

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ πάντως δηλώνω από τώρα συμμετοχή και ευνοείτε ότι το θεωρώ εξαιρετική ιδέα. Παιδιά βάλτε τα δυνατά σας γιατί σίγουρα θα έχουμε αρκετές απορίες.

----------


## mojiro

θέλω να είμαι παρών, απλά να μην το κάνετε εάν γίνεται το Σ/Κ 1-2 Δεκέμβρη γιατί θα λείπω σε ταξίδι.

----------


## kabaiver

> θέλω να είμαι παρών, απλά να μην το κάνετε εάν γίνεται το Σ/Κ 1-2 Δεκέμβρη γιατί θα λείπω σε ταξίδι.


Θα σε έχουν πιάσει οι καλλιτεχνικές σου ανησυχίες τότε, ε;

----------


## acoul

> απλά να μην το κάνετε εάν γίνεται το Σ/Κ 1-2 Δεκέμβρη γιατί θα λείπω σε ταξίδι.


ok οπότε σε πρώτη φάση το πάμε για την Κυριακή 2 Δεκέμβρη και βλέπουμε ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> θέλω να είμαι παρών, απλά να μην το κάνετε εάν γίνεται το Σ/Κ 1-2 Δεκέμβρη γιατί θα λείπω σε ταξίδι.
> 
> 
> Θα σε έχουν πιάσει οι καλλιτεχνικές σου ανησυχίες τότε, ε;


ε ναι  ::

----------


## geomanous

πολυ καλη ιδεα... 

και εγω στα θρανια

----------


## Themis Ap

Πολύ καλή ιδέα.

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω.

----------


## Neuro

Ενδιαφέρον να δρομολογηθεί παρακαλώ.  ::

----------


## PC-KILLER

Αν τελικά γίνει θα προσπαθήσω να κατέβω Αθήνα.
Επίσης θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω κάνα κομβόι μαζί  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραία πράγματα...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Θα έρθω και εγώ... θα κάτσω με τα "κακά παιδιά"  ::

----------


## andreas

θα ερθω αν το κανετε 1-2/12 μιας και εχω κανω απο τα μαθηματα!!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Θα έρθω και εγώ... θα κάτσω με τα "κακά παιδιά"


άλλος ένας, με ερωτήσεις φιλοσοφικού περιεχομένου
το αν θα με πείσετε "it's up to you"  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Θα έρθω και εγώ... θα κάτσω με τα "κακά παιδιά"


άλλος ένας, με ερωτήσεις φιλοσοφικού περιεχομένου
θα με πείσετε; "....it's up to you"  ::

----------


## mojiro

αφαιρω το ενδιαφερον μου, μιας και καβατζωθηκε και αλλο μου σ/κ  ::  και αφου υπαρχουν ατομα που βολευονται τοτε

----------


## prometheus

up up up ...
έλα τώρα που ισιώνει το confederation Πειραιά.  :: 

Δηλώνω υπεύθυνα το ενδιαφέρον μου για συμμετοχή στη παρουσίαση/συζήτηση για το OLSR. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jvig

Τελικά πάμε για αυτό το ΣΚ ή είναι υπό συζήτηση η ημερομηνία;;;

----------


## acoul

Αναμένουμε τον Βασίλη να μας ανακοινώσει την ημερομηνία. Αυτό το καιρό του έχουν πέσει διάφορα, οπότε είμαστε απλά σε αναμονή !!

----------


## kinglyr

ok
standing by then...

----------


## eufonia

Τελικά το workshop έγινε? Αν όχι, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γίνει?

Μετά τις 5 Γενάρη θα είμαι ΑΘήνα με την άδεια απολύσεως και θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω οποσδήποτε!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω χρόνο να φτιάξω παρουσίαση.  ::  Αν μπορούσε κάποιος άλλος που έχει ασχοληθεί ενεργά με το OLSR να κάνει κάτι (mojiro, manoskol, sokratisg κ.α.) θα ήταν καλά.

----------

